# Traveling to Charleston, SC



## caoclan (Jan 23, 2009)

Help! What church should I attend next Lord's Day (Feb 1) in Charleston? I am a member of a PCA, there are three PCA churches in Charleston, but I am not stuck with PCA either. Please provide suggestions, thanks!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 23, 2009)

Clay7926 (Henry) attends Church Creek Presbyterian in Summerville.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 23, 2009)

Scots Kirk Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church in Summerville.

The church I attended when I was stationed in Charleston. (Scripturally sound, balanced, and friendly)


----------



## caoclan (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions, does anyone have recommendations closer to Charleston? Can anyone vouch for a local PCA church?


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been to Charleston many times. And a wonderful PCA to go to is Church Creek, as stated above. But it's not in Summerville. (Unless there's another one.)
The website is here ---> Church Creek Presbyterian Home


----------



## caoclan (Jan 23, 2009)

Pilgrim72 said:


> I've been to Charleston many times. And a wonderful PCA to go to is Church Creek, as stated above. But it's not in Summerville. (Unless there's another one.)
> The website is here ---> Church Creek Presbyterian Home



Thank you, I didn't want to travel to Summerville, if I didn't need to, Church Creek is in Charleston. That's where I'll be going.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 23, 2009)

Pilgrim72 said:


> I've been to Charleston many times. And a wonderful PCA to go to is Church Creek, as stated above. But it's not in Summerville. (Unless there's another one.)
> The website is here ---> Church Creek Presbyterian Home



Yes Church Creek is in Charleston not Summerville it is a bit "tucked away" in a charming wooded area. One has to remember that Charleston SC is a large area and most of your solid churches are not going to be in the historic downtown area.

Do check out the old Hugenot church down in old town though if you get the chance as well as alot of other old church buildings down in the historic area. (If you're into that sorta thing and you have time.)


----------



## caoclan (Jan 23, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Pilgrim72 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to Charleston many times. And a wonderful PCA to go to is Church Creek, as stated above. But it's not in Summerville. (Unless there's another one.)
> ...



I did see that Hugenot Church, would that be a good reformed church, or just one to take a picture of?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 23, 2009)

caoclan said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim72 said:
> ...



The French Huguenot (Protestant) Church

They claim to hold to reformed theology.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 23, 2009)

Pilgrim72 said:


> I've been to Charleston many times. And a wonderful PCA to go to is Church Creek, as stated above. But it's not in Summerville. (Unless there's another one.)
> The website is here ---> Church Creek Presbyterian Home



My bad...I presumed it was in Summerville (I was looking at it once due to one of my brothers living in Summerville). We are planning a family trip to Charleston this year and are looking at the possibility of being there over Lord's Day...so we are looking for a church to visit as well 

If anyone knows of a Church near Monk's Corner as well, that would be helpful also.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 23, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Pilgrim72 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to Charleston many times. And a wonderful PCA to go to is Church Creek, as stated above. But it's not in Summerville. (Unless there's another one.)
> ...



My family and I lived in Goose Creek for three years when I was stationed at Charleston Naval Hospital. We "hopped" a few churches before finding Scots Kirk in Summerville. Out Monk's Corner way at the time the only churches one could find that were even remotely reformed were Reformed Episcopal Churches.

There was one Sovereign Grace Landmark Baptist church that was Calvinistic soteriologically but that was about it.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jan 23, 2009)

Please come join us at Church Creek Presbyterian. Here is the website. 

Church Creek Presbyterian Home

PM me if you need more info.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 23, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim72 said:
> ...



Thanks, I was hoping for one that I could recommend to my sister. I'm from Charleston  My grands were Baptist though and my dad now claims Catholicism.

Church Creek and Scots Kirk are both on my list of possibilities  Our other thoughts are steered toward Greenville as I know some people up that way also.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 23, 2009)

I will be moving to Charleston for about 3 months for work. About Feb - May. And I plan to attend Church Creek.

One time, a few years ago, I decided to make the 2 hour drive to Columbia and visit Sinclair Ferguson's church. It is a very nice church. Lots of people. (Compared to most reformed churches I've been to)
So that was fun, but I doubt I'll do it again. Too long of a drive for a Sunday morning.


----------



## caoclan (Jan 27, 2009)

InevitablyReformed said:


> Please come join us at Church Creek Presbyterian. Here is the website.
> 
> Church Creek Presbyterian Home
> 
> PM me if you need more info.



Thank you for the invitation, I will be there.


----------



## Clay7926 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sean--looking forward to meeting you! I think, along with Daniel, that you will enjoy Church Creek.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 27, 2009)

Henry and Daniel, I'm moving to Charleston in mid February, (for about 3 months). I plan to go to Church Creek. I look forward to meeting you guys.

Actually, I'm in Charleston right now. I'm here to scope out the land for a place to live. It's probably gonna be a hotel...


----------



## Clay7926 (Jan 27, 2009)

Alex--

Welcome to Charleston! Check your Facebook.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jan 27, 2009)

Pilgrim72 said:


> Henry and Daniel, I'm moving to Charleston in mid February, (for about 3 months). I plan to go to Church Creek. I look forward to meeting you guys.
> 
> Actually, I'm in Charleston right now. I'm here to scope out the land for a place to live. It's probably gonna be a hotel...



Looking forward to it as well.


----------



## caoclan (Jan 29, 2009)

Clay7926 said:


> Sean--looking forward to meeting you! I think, along with Daniel, that you will enjoy Church Creek.



Please look for me... I will be the tall, spiky haired guy who looks lost!


----------



## Clay7926 (Jan 30, 2009)

Will do! I can assure you that you'll be able to find me at church Sunday!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2009)

Clay7926 said:


> Will do! I can assure you that you'll be able to find me at church Sunday!



ooookkaayyy....does that answer my diversity question?


----------



## caoclan (Jan 31, 2009)

Clay7926 said:


> Will do! I can assure you that you'll be able to find me at church Sunday!



I don't get it???


----------

